# Low voltage issues



## som (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I am facing a different sort of problem. I have recently changed my place to bangalore. Mostly in evening from 6.30 pm to 10.30pm in my area voltages are too low resulting in beeping( basically crying) of my UPS ... so i have to shut down my system till some fair voltage appears.... its irritating ...I have purchased my UPS two years ago but i am 90% sure that its not a UPS problem as it happens only in evening never happens during day & night after 11pm.... Please till me some solution ...

MY system spec are: 

UPS : Microtek MDP800+ ... its a double battery UPS

PSU : SEASONIC SS 750JS WATTS PSU

I am also using Belkin Economy Series 6-Socket Surge Protector and plugging my UPS power supply into it.... My UPS is taking the load of a LCD monitor, the PSU and intex 5.1 speaker system ...
I have also 2 X 2TB external HDD and plug them in my surge protector but never connect them during night due to low power issues ... Please provide a solution for all these...

Any solutions/suggestions are welcomed


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

nothing you can do.you can buy a stabilizer but again sudden large fluctuation in voltage(low to high & vice versa) is also not suitable for pc.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 18, 2012)

You may try using an online UPS-these UPSes run constantly on their batteries and therefore the possibility of your system shutting down or getting damaged because of voltage fluctuations will be highly reduced.


----------



## baiju (Sep 18, 2012)

Voltage fluctuation is a main problem in my area. I have used offline ups but they cant constantly toggle between mains and ups causing damage to the pc. While online is the best option, it is very expensive. Now I'm using a line interactive ups and it has built-in stabilizer which will work from 140-270V. Only after these limits, the ups is switched to battery.


----------



## som (Sep 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> nothing you can do.you can buy a stabilizer but again sudden large fluctuation in voltage(low to high & vice versa) is also not suitable for pc.



I was thinking of taking a stabilizer.... but do not know that the impact will be so serious...



quicky008 said:


> You may try using an online UPS-these UPSes run constantly on their batteries and therefore the possibility of your system shutting down or getting damaged because of voltage fluctuations will be highly reduced.



No idea of on line UPS ... can u briefly explain what it does and how much will it cost?



baiju said:


> Now I'm using a line interactive ups and it has built-in stabilizer which will work from 140-270V. Only after these limits, the ups is switched to battery.


what is a a line interactive ups? Can u please provide the ebay or flipkart link of the model u r using?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

Interactive UPS?? See the APC ones.


----------

